# Ok, Post the Goofiest Photo......of your Poodle



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Ok, we all have and post beautiful shots of our poodles.....posing, looking well coiffed, stacking proudly, looking elegant....smiling......but, how about that Goofball Shot you managed to get that's not so becoming....... here's mine of Sunny. After a little rain he decided to Shake, Rattle & Roll!!!

Post one from your archive .......


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Love it, liljaker!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Tonka? Goofy? Puleeeeze! We are not amused!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WHO IS THIS DOG?!!!!!!!! Too goofy faced to be MY little princess! LOL!:afraid:


----------



## Imagineblueskies (Jun 18, 2014)

Stella - Always happy to oblige her camera happy mom.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Here's Brandon!
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Gotta love goofy poodle pictures! My favorite part is coming up with captions for them. 

"Nananananana!" 








"WHAT DID SHE CALL ME!"








"HMP!! That's for putting powder on my face!"









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RitzyRose (Jun 25, 2014)

Well we have only had miss Ritzy for a week so not a ton of pictures, but so far, this is her goofiest....


----------



## RitzyRose (Jun 25, 2014)

By the way I love the pics! Poodles have so many different facial expressions lol.


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Ruby and my mom 
"Yuech, get off of me woman!! Too much snuggle!!"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> WHO IS THIS DOG?!!!!!!!! Too goofy faced to be MY little princess! LOL!:afraid:



Molly- "NOM NOM NOM NOM, Mm good!" 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Kayfabulous she looks like a centerfold!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

poolann said:


> Kayfabulous she looks like a centerfold!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Hhahahah!! The look on her face just looks oh so flirty too 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Goofy and Frustrating!*

Here are two of the [many] goofy & frustrating photos of Louie AFTER GROOMING! :ahhhhh: HerdingStdPoodle

Rolling in the hay...and putting a cowboy hat over his topknot.... Ugh! 
HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Darcy doesn't do goofy too often, but here's a couple of silly ones. 

When he first was learning to swim, he swam like he was drowning. He was in about a foot and a half of water here but his face suggests he thinks it's his last gasp!










And this past Halloween I dressed him like a bumble bee. The way his ears stuck out gave me a good laugh.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Rain has lots of goofy expressions ...


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

nu2poodles said:


> Rain has lots of goofy expressions ...


That second photo is pretty hilarious! :bounce:


----------



## Taryn (Jun 5, 2012)

This guy loves water no matter how he can get it!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Pushkin chasing bubbles... Pippin couldn't work out what all the fuss was.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

Such wonderfully "goofy" pictures. . . .the second one of Rain made me laugh out loud! But they are so cute!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

What a great thread. If your having the worst day, it makes you smile?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blacky55667 (Dec 29, 2013)

I think i need a haircut.. lol


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Poodle or sheepdog?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Does this count as a goofy poodle picture? Lol 











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Does this count as a goofy poodle picture? Lol
> View attachment 165713
> 
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO! Think that's cheating... a sheep in wolf's clothing!!! Brilliant!


----------



## Spoobark (Jul 17, 2013)

This is Pongo, doing his best 'Planet Of the Apes' impression


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

These are so much fun to see. I love Hemi's face in my signature and here she is romping around in a field. I'll have to look for some others.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Not MY Princess! :angel:


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

*Handsome Boy......*

"Yes, I have been told I am quite the Handsome Boy....."












"Some folks say I look like my Twin Brother......I dunno...... what do you think?"













"nah.....I am better looking, don't you think?" SAY CHEESE !!!!!!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

liljaker said:


> "Some folks say I look like my Twin Brother......I dunno...... what do you think?"


Rod Stewart LOL!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Silverbs (Dec 24, 2012)

Calders face cracks me up in this one, I just wish my boyfriends leg wasn't in it 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Silverbs said:


> View attachment 166201
> Calders face cracks me up in this one, I just wish my boyfriends leg wasn't in it
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I can Photoshop his leg out if you want. Just PM me. I'll get you my info.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

*Oreo upside down*


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Silverbs said:


> View attachment 166201
> Calders face cracks me up in this one, I just wish my boyfriends leg wasn't in it
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'd use a photo program and crop it out and just save the face. That's a funny shot!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

The first one is Maddy; to me she looks like she told me a joke. The 2nd one is Indy; she looks like she's got a cigar in her mouth 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Indiana said:


> View attachment 166281
> View attachment 166289
> 
> 
> ...


Such pretty girls!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Ok so..... LOL everyone knows I take a trillion pictures of the poodles every day! Hehehehe  so i couldn't which ones to post so I made these 

























Humongous bully sticks! Apollo did not know what to do with that thing ! LOL
















Ok I'll stop here  hehehege 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Boo_the_spoo (Feb 9, 2014)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Lou said:


> View attachment 166314
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apollo's flying ears!!! Fabulous!!

And by heck that must have been a HUGE bull... :aetsch:

:biggrin:


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

These poodles get themselves into the funniest positions don't they?










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

That's so much like Maddy! I had to check the couch to make sure it wasn't her!








This shot was last winter.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

That look from Rain has me rofl too funny


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

I know it has been a bit for this thread, but some need to keep going. Especially when they are this funny!


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

Well I now have enough pics to find a few goofy and silly ones of my Quinn! She's a goofball to the core. First shot is her being naughty and grabbing my shorts while I'm trying to walk nicely with her. While its cute, definitely not something I let her do. Second pick being bashful at the park, and lastly her learning how to be gentle with her mouth. Enjoy, and love the pic above of the elvis lip curl! -Dan


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Now that you dried me, can I go and play in the mud? Whattaya mean I gotta get my face done......I think I'm cute just as I am!!!!:nod:


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Molly you are so cute. I love you just the way you are!! Wasn't that a song?


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

Oh my goodness! Molly! Where did those pretty eyes go?

She looks ready to go to a punk rock show!


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

*Mahlon* your pup is gorgeous! I love her color.

*Molly* didn't you have a role in the musical 'Hair'?


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

Rachel76 said:


> *Mahlon* your pup is gorgeous! I love her color. QUOTE]
> 
> Thank you Rachel76! Should be lots of good pics coming up in next week or so, she's going to get her first body haircut and the change in coloring should be very dramatic!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

How about the goofiest photo of a "poodle-mom" ... Me! 

Knock out by poodle-luv-punch!! LOL


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

Shadow's great at the weird faces, Zeph likes to stick her tongue out-but does not like to be made fun of, Kit's usually too high speed to be caught in a goofy moment.


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Anntig that first one is so great I love the face and pose... seen those eyes in so many sassy heifers lol :biggrin:


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Here's Brandon!







Kind of Silly


----------



## LucyWucy (Jan 28, 2014)

Lucy's favourite sleeping position


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

We call this one "crazy eyes"


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Goofy because Willow is relaxing on top of her crate!


----------



## PoodleDuo (Jun 14, 2014)

Percy & the many shenanigans we put him through at work... He loves all of it... even wearing the mop head


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Pippin had been helping in the garden...

... and no, she's not stuck, she's carrying it...


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Ok so they may not be exactly goofy pictures but I need a camera on my forehead to get all of them


















..


----------



## YoungZebeee (Jun 29, 2014)

Goofiest one yet. I wish I had a proper camera...


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

We don't seem to have many goofy photos of Beau. Maybe he goes in and deletes them when we're not looking? Anyway, here's one he missed, where he fell asleep with his nose poked through an empty box he had been playing with. Silly boy!


----------

